# Programm mit Codesys 3.5 auf Wago SPS laden



## MiciMaus23 (7 März 2017)

Hey Leute,

Ich bin am verzweifeln, ich versuche mein fertig geschriebenes Programm auf meine 750-8101 CPU über Codesys 3.5 zu laden.:roll:
Habe bis jetzt nur mit Codesys 2.3 gearbeitet und nie Probleme gehabt, jedoch komme ich mit Codesys 3.5 nicht so zu recht.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe.

LG


----------



## Münchnerjunge (7 März 2017)

Und wo genau hakt es?

"Hallo Leute, ich bin bisher immer mit einem Ford zur Arbeit gefahren. Jetzt hat meine Frau einen VW gekauft und ich weiß nicht wie ich mit dem umgehen soll!? Was kann ich tun?"

Mit der Aussage kann man nicht allzu viel anfangen.. 
Vielleicht erklärst du uns mal, wie weit du gekommen bist, und wo es hakt. Die Hilfe-Funktion und Handbücher hast du sicher schon durchgeschaut?!


----------



## MSB (7 März 2017)

Was heißt Codesys 3.5 überhaupt?
a) Du meinst Wago e!cockpit, das ist im Prinzip Codesys V3 basiert, aber halt eben "e!cockpit"
b) Du meinst wirklich die normale Codesys V3 Variante wobei man hier allenfalls für die PFC200 Reihe (750-82xx) eine Runtime bei 3S kaufen kann: http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html

Codesys V3.5 nativ wird von Wago bei der 750er Reihe nicht mit Targets versorgt werden, weil Sie ja jetzt eben mit e!Cockpit arbeiten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MiciMaus23 (7 März 2017)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe  

hatte gerade mit dem WAGO Support telefoniert und wie ihr schon sagtet läuft das alles über e!cockpit.

Vielen Dank, ein Problem bleibt leider immer noch offen, gibt es die Möglichkeit eine eigenst von mit erstellte Bibliothek in Codesys 2.3 auch auf 3.5 anzubinden??

Wäre für jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar.

LG:grin:


----------

